# what is the trade name for this little guy?



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Changeover


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

From-to.

Typically we would make them by using any 2 connectors threaded into each side of a rigid coupling.


----------



## djp879 (Jul 22, 2016)

Also depends in what part of the country your in...east coast around D.C. it's a changeover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Out of curiosity why would one ever need this?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Out of curiosity why would one ever need this?


This picture I posted the other day is a good example. You can't see it in the picture, but at the top of the pipe there is a from-to that romex enters. I use it when piping down to furnaces as well.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In the Great White North, we call them a "combination coupling". They are approved for metal flex or AC90 wire. Cannot use them for NMD90 that I am aware of; because of that whole, can't run NMD90 in a conduit rule (Table 19)...

I believe that some manufacturers say it can be used with NMD90 while others specify that it cannot be used, but that has nothing to do with our rule regardless.

Cheers

John


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

We call them chokers.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Out of curiosity why would one ever need this?


I use them on brick or stone walls. For example, I'll mount a bell box on an exterior wall for a recept. I'll stub through the brick with EMT, maybe 6" long. It protects the NM from the raw edge of the tubing, for maybe future repairs where someone yanks on the wire. Think of it similar to a bushing. A EMT male adapter with a plastic bushing or those new fancy slick nuts would work just as well too.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> This picture I posted the other day is a good example. You can't see it in the picture, but at the top of the pipe there is a from-to that romex enters. I use it when piping down to furnaces as well.


You and those little box offsets! 


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I call them nm to emt fittings lol. I also stock pre made offsets.....because duuuuh.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I call them nm to emt fittings lol. I also stock pre made offsets.....because duuuuh.


I contracted under a company which provided me work in commercial locations. The work was always exposed and new construction and I only like to bend pipe once especially since it was mostly 1/2 emt. So I purchased an offset bender. It was a couple hundred dollars but with the amount of j boxes per job and sensors I was installing it made me look like a pro. 
I wouldn't purchase one if it wasn't for the above scenario. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I got one of those little kickers too! $20 on Cl.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Majewski said:


> I got one of those little kickers too! $20 on Cl.


It probably makes dog legs! 
Nice score. 

Now why are you using those offsets?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

zac said:


> It probably makes dog legs!
> Nice score.
> 
> Now why are you using those offsets?
> ...


Its awful easy to get confused on which way to align the offset when you're not using preformed 1/2" 90s. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> This picture I posted the other day is a good example. You can't see it in the picture, but at the top of the pipe there is a from-to that romex enters. I use it when piping down to furnaces as well.


I just can't figure this... obviously the bender is nearby because there is a 90 on the pipe... why use an offset fitting when the bender was just in your hand seconds after bending the 90? Or bend the offset and then the 90?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> I just can't figure this... obviously the bender is nearby because there is a 90 on the pipe... why use an offset fitting when the bender was just in your hand seconds after bending the 90? Or bend the offset and then the 90?


But you wouldn't post a photo of something that's not in the photo either.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I just can't figure this... obviously the bender is nearby because there is a 90 on the pipe... why use an offset fitting when the bender was just in your hand seconds after bending the 90? Or bend the offset and then the 90?


You need to put a connector on the end of the pipe, right? So why not put one that gives you the proper offset? 

My laziness knows no bounds.

You could also see in the picture I buy boxes with raised ground screw holes so that I don't have to drill out behind the box to make room for the screw.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> But you wouldn't post a photo of something that's not in the photo either.


Did it not get the point across of a situation where the from-to is often used?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You could also see in the picture I buy boxes with raised ground screw holes so that I don't have to drill out behind the box to make room for the screw.


Huh? I've never seen a 4X4 box any other way. What good is a 4X4 box with a screw sticking out the back? Strange.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> You could also see in the picture I buy boxes with raised ground screw holes so that I don't have to drill out behind the box to make room for the screw.


I'm not sure why anyone makes a box without the raised hole. I guess I do use them when the box is in a hollow wall with an H-23. But still...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Huh? I've never seen a 4X4 box any other way. What good is a 4X4 box with a screw sticking out the back? Strange.


Not only do they sell them, but I have them on my truck because I didn't check what the idiot at the supply house gave me. I'm not sure why they would stock them anymore, but they do.

To answer your question, there are many situations in which a 1900 is used without being mounted to a wall, so the little ground screw out the back doesn't matter. But I don't see the point to make both model boxes anymore.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I'm not sure why anyone makes a box without the raised hole. I guess I do use them when the box is in a hollow wall with an H-23. But still...


Just Google Raco 4" square and look at the Image search and half of them don't have raised ground holes.

I posted a picture of a 4 5/16" box yesterday. When I went to install it today I found that it didn't have the raised ground hole.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Did it not get the point across of a situation where the from-to is often used?


No..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> No..


It did. It even got a few Likes. You don't have to be a d1ck just to be a d1ck. You're already enough of a d1ck to begin with :laughing:


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

HackWork said:


> You need to put a connector on the end of the pipe, right? So why not put one that gives you the proper offset?
> 
> My laziness knows no bounds.


A die cast offset is like $2, a 1/2 emt connector is like 25 cents. A box offset takes all of 30 seconds to bend.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> It did. It even got a few Likes. You don't have to be a d1ck just to be a d1ck. You're already enough of a d1ck to begin with :laughing:


I know but I can't help myself  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ppsh said:


> A die cast offset is like $2, a 1/2 emt connector is like 25 cents. A box offset takes all of 30 seconds to bend.


Hence the "my laziness knows no bounds" part. The only thing more powerful than my cheapness is my laziness.

BTW, the boxoffset costs me $1.29.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Not only do they sell them, but I have them on my truck because I didn't check what the idiot at the supply house gave me. I'm not sure why they would stock them anymore, but they do.
> 
> To answer your question, there are many situations in which a 1900 is used without being mounted to a wall, so the little ground screw out the back doesn't matter. But I don't see the point to make both model boxes anymore.


I also want manufacturers to either stop making handy boxes, or make them so that the device screw doesn't hit the connector when entering the top of bottom KO.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> I also want manufacturers to either stop making handy boxes, or make them so that the device screw doesn't hit the connector when entering the top of bottom KO.


Here's an idea: Cut the screw.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

99cents said:


> Here's an idea: Cut the screw.


I shouldn't have too. My laziness knows no bounds.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I shouldn't have too. My laziness knows no bounds.


Yeah, some people will never understand.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The bump for the ground screw is something more recent here, maybe ten years? Used to have to mark the back with a sharpie and drill for that and the anchor locations. It was a pain. I'll get a kicker when one shows at a price I'm willing to pay. I use those "transitions" regularly in unfinished basements for washers/dryers/boilers too.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When I buy them at Bendover Electric Supply, they're called "You want 'em, we got 'em, you pay".

I have used them but I don't know if they're even legal except if you're connecting flex to EMT.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I may be wrong, but I think there are two types, one for metallic cables, flex etc, and another for NM. I would think you'd need one with a shoulder for the metallic cables to sit against and to secure a redhead.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

So this does both, though limited to 14-2 NM:
http://www.bptfittings.com/Home/ProductDetail?id=00781747944580


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

These offer some flexibility with NM:

http://www.bptfittings.com/Home/ProductDetail?id=00781747092809


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> Huh? I've never seen a 4X4 box any other way. What good is a 4X4 box with a screw sticking out the back? Strange.


You are showing your age. we used have to drill out the concrete a tad behind the ground screw so it would sit fluch


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Just Google Raco 4" square and look at the Image search and half of them don't have raised ground holes.
> 
> I posted a picture of a 4 5/16" box yesterday. When I went to install it today I found that it didn't have the raised ground hole.


It seems the welded boxes (square corners) have the bump for the ground screw, and the stamped boxes (rounded corners) don't. No ground screw bump sucks, and I won't use or buy them anymore.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Hence the "my laziness knows no bounds" part. The only thing more powerful than my cheapness is my laziness.
> 
> BTW, the boxoffset costs me $1.29.


I like these better. I use them quite often actually.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This picture I posted the other day is a good example. You can't see it in the picture, but at the top of the pipe there is a from-to that romex enters. I use it when piping down to furnaces as well.


Why would you not just use n Arlington push on bushing? Can't be a stapling issue. I think you may be fibbing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

These don't seem to specify as much detail on NM:

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/non-metallic-cable-fittings-and-supports/combination-coupling/8600

Thinking about electric dryers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When I looked at that photo, I thought it was Hack who tie wrapped an extension cord to a hose.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

"1/2" Tube to greenfield connector. No. The one for 3/8" "



If you are changing size like that, you can't conceal it. 
You can conceal 1/2" to 1/2"


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You are showing your age. we used have to drill out the concrete a tad behind the ground screw so it would sit fluch


I cut the screw off. Easier than drilling a hole.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Why would you not just use n Arlington push on bushing? Can't be a stapling issue. I think you may be fibbing.


I used to use the bang-on plastic bushings but the from-to is cheap and works with MC too.



99cents said:


> I like these better. I use them quite often actually.


Cowboys have their place. But I would rather keep the pipe tight against the wall for the run.



Going_Commando said:


> It seems the welded boxes (square corners) have the bump for the ground screw, and the stamped boxes (rounded corners) don't. No ground screw bump sucks, and I won't use or buy them anymore.


Much like sabrina, it goes both ways. If you search Google for Raco 4" square box you will see plenty of welded boxes without ground bumps. The stamped rounded corner box I used yesterday and also have on my truck also come without ground bumps.

It doesn't seem like there is a rhyme or reason, they make both types in both style boxes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> When I looked at that photo, I thought it was Hack who tie wrapped an extension cord to a hose.


I was the one coming in and saving the day, giving that poor couple a nice, clean 20A receptacle to power their washer and dryer from, instead of that dangerous extension cord disaster. I told you about how not all heros wear capes, right?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Navyguy said:


> In the Great White North, we call them a "combination coupling". They are approved for metal flex or AC90 wire. Cannot use them for NMD90 that I am aware of; because of that whole, can't run NMD90 in a conduit rule (Table 19)...
> 
> I believe that some manufacturers say it can be used with NMD90 while others specify that it cannot be used, but that has nothing to do with our rule regardless.
> 
> ...


or
EMT to flex connectors


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Bu, if you strip the AC90, you have a bare copper conductor inside conduit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Bu, if you strip the AC90, you have a bare copper conductor inside conduit.


Is that not allowed up there?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Your AC has bare copper in it like NM? Does it have the soft silver tail in there too, that gets wrapped around the rehed?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Your AC has bare copper in it like NM? Does it have the soft silver tail in there too, that gets wrapped around the rehed?


No it's just a bare copper wire as 99 said. It is permitted however. The ribbon doesn't exist up here anymore, but in reno's I have found it but without the copper grounding conductor in the cable.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The_Modifier said:


> No it's just a bare copper wire as 99 said. It is permitted however.


You're right. I had to look up the rule and it's allowed with limitations. I thought I came across a rule once where it wasn't allowed?

_Where a bonding conductor is run in the same raceway with other conductors of the system to which it is connected, it shall be insulated, except that where the length of the raceway does not exceed 15 m and does not contain more than the equivalent of two quarter bends, an uninsulated bonding conductor shall be permitted to be used.
_


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds more like our MC cables here. Plastic wrap around the conductors?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

99cents said:


> You're right. I had to look up the rule and it's allowed with limitations. I thought I came across a rule once where it wasn't allowed?
> 
> _Where a bonding conductor is run in the same raceway with other conductors of the system to which it is connected, it shall be insulated, except that where the length of the raceway does not exceed 15 m and does not contain more than the equivalent of two quarter bends, an uninsulated bonding conductor shall be permitted to be used.
> _



If I remember correctly, the connector has to be accessible- now that's going back quite a few years, so that rule may have changed as well.

I was told by an AHJ to be honest.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> Sounds more like our MC cables here. Plastic wrap around the conductors?


Paper


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I cut the screw off. Easier than drilling a hole.


That could be a pain to cut off, especially if you don't have the proper tool with you.

Here is the correct way to ground a box without the ground bump when it's going up tight to a wall:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We have paper with AC. Of late though, I think the lines between MC and AC have blurred with some of the newer products.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is one that I recently completed...











I can't see any requirement for the connector to be exposed. No different then an L-16 or duplex connector. This was used (as you can tell from the pic) to transition from a surface conduit to a steel stud application with AC90.

This pic show the entire installation:










Cheers

John


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It may vary from Canada and here. I'd like to say it needs to be exposed as well, but not sure where to look.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've buried from-to's on inspected jobs and never had an issue. Like others have said, it's the same thing as terminating into a connector on the outside of a box.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Sometimes I get that way about some things... But then I look at similar applications and say "what's the difference?" In this case what is the difference between the subject coupling and a standard EMT coupling or a standard AC90 connector? In our case (different rules may apply in your area) there is no requirement to expose the EMT fitting or the AC90 connector; this is the best of both worlds.

It is funny though, I have not used one of these in many years, and recently I have used a bunch of them.

Cheers

John

Edit: hack beat me to the response!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Like I said, it could have been a rule that has changed or an old wives tale from a journey person that I have worked with in the past.

I haven't had an issue with them being concealed from AHJ in the past as Hack has mentioned that they aren't any different from a box connector.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

99cents said:


> I like these better. I use them quite often actually.


I try to use those as much as possible. Makes life so much easier.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

99cents said:


> I like these better. I use them quite often actually.


We used to use a lot of those, but the new ones are so cheep and chinsy they are only any good when actually used as conduit hangers. They are worthless for wall mounting. I'll only use them when they are hanging from threaded rod or screwed to joists or something.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

When did it become so hard to bend a box offset?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I try to use those as much as possible. Makes life so much easier.


Like G_C said above, those work great for hanging pipe from rod and some other purposes. But for attaching pipe to walls, I don't like them very much. They keep the pipe too far away from the wall and they themselves stick out too far, perfect to catch clothing or skin on.

I can't see them being any easier than 1-hole straps.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> When did it become so hard to bend a box offset?


Tell me where your arbitrary line is between doing extra work and using products that decrease labor.

Then tell me why we should all subscribe to your opinion on where this line is.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Tell me where your arbitrary line is between doing extra work and using products that decrease labor.
> 
> Then tell me why we should all subscribe to your opinion on where this line is.


OK, Those look to be about $3 plus a separate trip out to the truck. Anyone with any pipe bending skills can do a box offset in less than a minute being the bender was already on site. My shop rate is $72 or $1.20 per minute. That brings this handyman item to be double the cost of what an electrician could do it for. 
This doesn't even bring in the fact that now any other person in any trade can make fun of you because they now know you do not know your way around a conduit bender.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Like G_C said above, those work great for hanging pipe from rod and some other purposes. But for attaching pipe to walls, I don't like them very much. They keep the pipe too far away from the wall and they themselves stick out too far, perfect to catch clothing or skin on.
> 
> I can't see them being any easier than 1-hole straps.


I find them easier sometimes for one man conduit hanging.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I like these better. I use them quite often actually.


<minerallac clamp> I always have them around, if they lead to less bender, they're worth using. 



Going_Commando said:


> We used to use a lot of those, but the new ones are so cheep and chinsy they are only any good when actually used as conduit hangers. They are worthless for wall mounting.


I don't think they're a problem on a wall with the conduit running vertically. You have to have the good ones if you're running conduit horizontally on a wall. The Caddys are pretty good and no nut needed, the T&Bs seem to be the stiffest. The HD / Lowes brands suck rocks. 



HackWork said:


> Like G_C said above, those work great for hanging pipe from rod and some other purposes. But for attaching pipe to walls, I don't like them very much. They keep the pipe too far away from the wall and they themselves stick out too far, *perfect to catch clothing or skin on.*
> 
> I can't see them being any easier than 1-hole straps.


I don't like using them under about 6' either for the same reason, unless it's an industrial type location. In plant, I assume people are careful about avoiding sharp things etc.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> OK, Those look to be about $3 plus a separate trip out to the truck.


 As mentioned, they are $1.29. That is opposed to the $0.45 connector I would have had to use in it's place. A small loss out of a $425 job. As for a second trip out to the truck, that is kinda silly to say. I don't see why that particular fitting would be different than any other 1/2" connector or coupling, etc.. 

I'm not worried about anyone making fun of me. I cut my teeth in the trade bending pipe and can still do it well, but I don't need to prove anything to anyone.

I buy innovative electrical products that reduce labor all the time. You have any idea how much more I pay for wago lever nuts than wirenuts? Or how much an Arlington Block costs?

For some reason some electrician like to use their own emotions and what they consider proper electrical etiquette to say what is right and wrong.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I find them easier sometimes for one man conduit hanging.


Sure, I could see that.

Often times you can mount all the 1-holes straps and screw them in 85% of the way so that you can come back and kinda clip the pipe in like you would with the cowboys.

Whatever gets the job done and the check written :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I call those thing EMT to flex connectors. And I've buried hundreds, if not thousands of them. I'm positive there's no rule (in Canada) saying you can't. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

AFAIK, the only thing you can't bury is something like a 90 degree flex connector since it's part of a raceway and someone might want to pull the conductors thru it in the future.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> OK, Those look to be about $3 plus a separate trip out to the truck. Anyone with any pipe bending skills can do a box offset in less than a minute being the bender was already on site. My shop rate is $72 or $1.20 per minute. That brings this handyman item to be double the cost of what an electrician could do it for.
> This doesn't even bring in the fact that now any other person in any trade can make fun of you because they now know you do not know your way around a conduit bender.


If Hack plans on using them, he isn't taking a separate trip to the truck.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> If Hack plans on using them, he isn't taking a separate trip to the truck.


Boy ever since that ball hammer discussion and Hacks recommendation you guys are becoming BFF.   :thumbsup:

*Edit:* A guy could take the ball hammer and smash the DIY box offset thingies. :vs_lol:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There's room for you all.

On a different note, I just completed yet another Craigslist sale without getting raped. I'm 2-49. Damn good stats.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

HackWork said:


> This picture I posted the other day is a good example. You can't see it in the picture, but at the top of the pipe there is a from-to that romex enters. I use it when piping down to furnaces as well.



that offset nipple really bothers me


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> that offset nipple really bothers me


That's sounds like an issue that you really should work on.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like this thread!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I like this thread!


Yeah, you won't see this caliber of thread at Holt's. Suck it, barefoot skiing flamer.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> AFAIK, the only thing you can't bury is something like a 90 degree flex connector since it's part of a raceway and someone might want to pull the conductors thru it in the future.


Ha, I bury those all the time too. At least the 3/8" ones, used with AC. Never been called on it. I could see the rationale with flex though.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> You need to put a connector on the end of the pipe, right? So why not put one that gives you the proper offset?
> 
> _My laziness knows no bounds._
> 
> You could also see in the picture I buy boxes with raised ground screw holes so that I don't have to drill out behind the box to make room for the screw.


I cracked up when I saw this one. Thank you.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This picture I posted the other day is a good example. You can't see it in the picture, but at the top of the pipe there is a from-to that romex enters. I use it when piping down to furnaces as well.


Just a little tip for the inexperienced out there. It makes it a bit easier to terminate the ground if you can put the ground screw hole opposite of the conduit /wire entry. This way you are not fighting the connector or incoming wires. In this case he would have done himself a favor by rotating the box 90 or 180 degrees.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Just a little tip for the inexperienced out there. It makes it a bit easier to terminate the ground if you can put the ground screw hole opposite of the conduit /wire entry. This way you are not fighting the connector or incoming wires. In this case he would have done himself a favor by rotating the box 90 or 180 degrees.


Ohh shush.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What did you sell on Craiglist?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> What did you sell on Craiglist?


An A-frame drywall dolly.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> An A-frame drywall dolly.


Good thing to not own anymore.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Good thing to not own anymore.


It was getting in the way. I only kept plywood backerboards on it.

They are great for moving many bundles of pipe thru a jobsite, but I won't be doing that so I figured it was time to get rid of it.


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

99cents said:


> Huh? I've never seen a 4X4 box any other way. What good is a 4X4 box with a screw sticking out the back? Strange.


They do make them. It's a major WTF!!!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Just a little tip for the inexperienced out there. It makes it a bit easier to terminate the ground if you can put the ground screw hole opposite of the conduit /wire entry. This way you are not fighting the connector or incoming wires. In this case he would have done himself a favor by rotating the box 90 or 180 degrees.


How many wires do you think Hax is fighting on that install? It's probably a surface receptacle or something, so 3 #12 solids. Pretty sure he'll be alright.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Going_Commando said:


> How many wires do you think Hax is fighting on that install? It's probably a surface receptacle or something, so 3 #12 solids. Pretty sure he'll be alright.


I heard there's a new M12 wire folding robot coming out, so yeah.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> How many wires do you think Hax is fighting on that install? It's probably a surface receptacle or something, so 3 #12 solids. Pretty sure he'll be alright.


How do you know this wasn't the tesla charger with 3-6's and a 10?
I was just giving a little tip, get off my ass.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> How do you know this wasn't the tesla charger with 3-6's and a 10?
> I was just giving a little tip, get off my ass.


Because I explained that it was a sleeve for a receptacle for the washer and dryer which used the fitting that the OP asked about at the top to let the romex into.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Because I explained that it was a sleeve for a receptacle for the washer and dryer which used the fitting that the OP asked about at the top to let the romex into.


Around here 95% of dryers are 10-3 w ground.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Around here 95% of dryers are 10-3 w ground.


No natural gas at the trailer parks?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> No natural gas at the trailer parks?


That is funny because that is the only place we see gas appliances. Well they are propane.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> That is funny because that is the only place we see gas appliances. Well they are propane.


I see electric dryers every once in awhile, which I like because it's good work. Also I will see a half gas half electric oven a few times a year.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

We call them EMT to Flex connectors.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't have wasted the offset connector or a box offset down in some basement.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I still have six in stock from 10 years ago when I needed 1


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

You should have ran it in GRC, cut and threaded the whole way. Anything else is well.... It's just Hack...:icon_wink:


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

I've never even seen one of those offset to emt connectors. I have a 1/2 and 3/4 offset maker. We do a lot of emt. I just bought a greenlee 854 and noticed the guy had the offset makers. He said 10$ for both and they're yours ....... Score


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Those "boxset kickers" (as we called them) are very expensive, you got a good deal, I would sell both of those for profit.

They are heavy and yet another thing to bring around with you. The only time I found them advantageous was when many men were doing a LOT of piping in a small area. But even then, most guys who would be doing the piping can bend the boxset by hand quicker than walking over to the boxset kicker.


----------

